# knitwit549's knit cable trimmed hat. shown in 2 tone green and red



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Finally, here are directions for the red hat. If you prefer to make the two toned one, you'll use three balls of yarn at a time. I did not include directions for doing that.

CABLE TRIMMED HAT
I used worsted weight yarn and size 7 (US) needles
NOTES: Begin with provisional cast on and do three needle bind off. OR
Run needle thru each of first row stitches then work 3 needle bind off. OR
Slip stitch crochet together. OR
Bind off at end and use favorite method of joining.
Using a yarn needle, thread yarn through top row of stitches at top of hat, pull up tight, tie off, work end into inside 
Slip stitches on each side of cable pattern are always slipped purl wise with yarn at back, and purled on back side.
Slip stitch on short row shaping of crown are slipped knitwise.
I knit the stitches on (cast on) twisting before putting onto needle.

Cast on 40
Turn work at ends of rows. ( I have only noted the turns on the short rows.)
Row 1: k 16 (brim), slip 1 purlwise with yarn in back, p1, k9, p1, slip 1 purlwise, k 11 (top of hat)
Row 2: K11, P1, k1, p9, k1, P1, K16 
Row 3: k16, slip 1, p1, k9, p1, slip 1, k5, slip next stitch knitwise, bring yarn to front, turn
Row 4: k6, p1, k1, p9, k1, p1, k 16
Row 5: k16, slip 1, p1, k3, move next 3 to cable needle, hold them in front, k3, k3 from cn, p1,, slip 1, knit 6, slip 1, turn
Row 6: k7, p1, k1, p9, k1, p1, k16
Row 7: k16, slip 1, p1, k9, p1, slip 1, k7, slip 1, turn
Row 8: k8, p1, k1, p9, k1, p1, k16
Row 9: k16, slip 1, p1, move 3 stitches to cable needle, hold in back, k3, k3 from cn, k3, p1, slip 1, k8, slip 1, turn
Row 10: k9, p1, k1, p9, k1, p1, k16
Row 11: k16, slip 1, k9, slip 1, k9, slip 1, turn
Row 12: k10, p1, p9, p1, k16
Row 13: k16, slip 1, 1, k3, slip 3 to cable needle in front, k3, k3 from cn, p1, slip 1, k11
Row 14: k11, p1, k1, 9, k1, p1, k16
Row 15: k16, slip 1, p1, k9, p1, slip 1, k5, slip 1, turn
Row 16: k6, p1, k1, p9, k1, p1, k16
Row 17: k 16, slip 1, p1, move 3 to cn back, k3, k3 from cn, k3, p1, slip 1, k6, slip1, turn
Row 18: k7, p1, k1, p9, k1, p1, k16
Row 19: k16, slip1, p1, k9, p1, slip 1, k7, slip 1, turn
Row 20: k8, p1, k1, p9, k1, p1, k16
Row 21: k16, slip 1, p1, k3, move 3 to cn front, k3 k3 from cn, p1, slip 1, k8, slip 1, turn
Row 22: k9, p1, k1, p9, k1, p1, k16
Row 23: k16, slip1, p1, k9, p1, slip 1, k9, slip 1, turn
Row 24: k10, p1, k1, p9, k1, p1, k16
Row 25: k16, slip 1, p1, move 3 to cn back, k3, k3 from cn, k3, p1, slip 1, k11
Row 26: k11, p1, k1, p9, k1, p1, k16
Repeat rows 3 through 26 until hat fits snugly around head (slightly stretched). see image here:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2015/2/26/thumb-1424987799146-image.jpg


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your hat, thank you so much for posting the directions. :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Revan said:


> Love your hat, thank you so much for posting the directions. :thumbup:


You're welcome. Hope to see many of these knitted by all the KPers who wanted the pattern.


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Very pretty hat, thanks so much for the pattern!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Where is the red hat? Is it just like the green but all 1 color?


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> .............


thank you, how did you do that?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> thank you, how did you do that?


Do what?

:?: Also, is the hat knitted in the round or on 2 needles?


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Do what?


Red hat is identical, only one color. How'd you put the picture here?
Hat is knitted on two needles, side to side. (I use circulars for everything, but same difference)


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Red hat is identical, only one color. How'd you put the picture here?


Went to the site and did a "save image" to my temp folder on my computer.
Then come here and choose the file from my folder to post here.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, thanks, I didn't think to do that. It's getting late, brain is tired! LOL


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Ok, thanks, I didn't think to do that. It's getting late, brain is tired! LOL


 ;-)


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's the red one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It seems to me that, once the cabled band is knitted and its cast on and cast off ends are joined together, stitches could be picked up along its edges to knit in the round the ribbing on the bottom and the crown on the top. Of course, that would eliminate the short row shaping of the crown ...


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Many thanks for that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, it's a very pretty hat. :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It seems to me that, once the cabled band is knitted and its cast on and cast off ends are joined together, stitches could be picked up along its edges to knit in the round the ribbing on the bottom and the crown on the top. Of course, that would eliminate the short row shaping of the crown ...


Of course that could be done. But I'm one of those dinosaurs who doesn't like picking up stitches, or knitting in the round. Worked with double pointed needles many years ago and hated it.


----------



## lynmar64 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, it's lovely!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you-love the pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Love this hat! Thank you for writing out the pattern and for sharing it.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern, great hat! I can see doing the cable in reflective yarn for joggers and the kids going to and from school when it's gloomy out.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

yarnawhile said:


> Thank you for this pattern, great hat! I can see doing the cable in reflective yarn for joggers and the kids going to and from school when it's gloomy out.


What a neat idea!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love this hat! Thank you for writing out the pattern and sharing your talent with us.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice hat. thanks for directions.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I think this will as popular as the 1898 hat. Especially like the two tone.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

ChristmasTree said:


> Thank you for the pattern. I think this will as popular as the 1898 hat. Especially like the two tone.


Wow, what a compliment, I see posts about the 1898 all the time. Maybe I should have sold the pattern, LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Wow, what a compliment, I see posts about the 1898 all the time. Maybe I should have sold the pattern, LOL


The 1898's a freebie. Yours is in good company!


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern, I'm going to try it.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Fab hat cx thanks for sharing xx


----------

